# Crested Gecko biting!



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone i picked up my second crested gecko yesterday believed to be a year old. He was unwanted and when i went to see him he had no set up etc which i thought was quite strange. Lovely red belly on him and felt quite sorry for him because if i hadnt of picked him up would he have been left in a locust box till tomorrow or even longer? Anyways got him home and while taking him out of his box to put him in viv he bit me 3 times. Hes going for me even when i put food in. So question is will he ever be tame?


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

*alright mate*

i had 1 like that except he was from a pet shop, it dont hurt wen they bite, they become more tame the more u handle them, jus persevere with it, there worth it.


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

Just handle him every week until hes tame. Mine is abit like that but got use to me


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

kris6383 said:


> i had 1 like that except he was from a pet shop, it dont hurt wen they bite, they become more tame the more u handle them, jus persevere with it, there worth it.


Not being funny mate but he just bit me and his bite was worse than my dog :devil:


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

*lol*

lol wat dog u got... a yorkie


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Some reptiles, like all animals, don't like being handled. Generally because they are scared. You may indeed be able to persist, and get him to accept it more than he does, but you may not. If it is going to stress him, which it clearly is, why bother?

You should certainly leave him for at least a week, to settle in without attempting to get him out.

Andy


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

crested geckos have got TINY teeth..

their bite doesnt hurt but I wouold say your trying to handle him far too soon.

I have a fair few cresties and only one still wont handle..

But i dont go near them for AT LEAST a week.. he wil be stressed and confused and trying to protect himself. the more you TRY to handle and tame him right now the more stressed he wil become thus causing a catch 22 situation and a cycle of stress for the gecko.

leave him alone for 1 week then twice a week after that handling sessions of around 5 to 10 mins.

try the handwalking handling method like people use with mice.. cresties dont often totally settle down but some occasionally do so when handling remember they are very active.

good luck xxx


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

kris6383 said:


> lol wat dog u got... a yorkie


For your information i got 2 shar pei


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> For your information i got 2 shar pei


nice dogs 

did u get the advice in the thread about leaving him to settle for a week or so


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes thanks. Nice to see some helpful information rather than criticism :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

StevenPeri said:


> Yes thanks. Nice to see some helpful information rather than criticism :2thumb:


lol thats ok...

its natural to want to handle the animal right away..

I have a 4 yr old male who i still cant handle he just hates it,

the rest tolerate handling not too bad.. a few dont like it.. some seem to not mind at all..

I think the kepy is to have him settled and eating FIRST as strssful handling can give them food stress where they dont eat..

once u know hes eating pooing and calmed down.. try popping your hand in viv and not actually taking him out at first so he doesnt see it as an immediate threat..

once all thos eobjectives have been achieved then try handling him properly..

these objectives can take anywhere from a few weeks to a few months..

with all reptiles partience is the key.. no matter how tempted you are LOL


xxx


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

aww bless him, my lil one bit me to start with but as i didnt flinch or do anything and let him do it (didnt hurt, quite pathetic realy bless em ) but seemed to have given up on the idea now!


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

gave u sum helpful info, was only jokin, thats y i put lol,


----------



## Setae (Aug 22, 2008)

I didn't try to handle my crestie for his first week, but I tried last night and just a few hours ago, and although he was jumpy at first he seemed to calm down very quickly. He ate CGD off my finger today, which I was really pleased about since I'm trying to wean him off crickets


----------

